# Pawley's Island Parking



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

We were there yesterday. Found parking at 1st & 2nd. Is that free to anyone or do you need a sticker?? Place looks promising with a bit of walking. Thanks for any help.........
Kim:fishing:


----------



## hopm (Jul 23, 2012)

Parking is at a premium....even more so if you drop a boat....not real comfortable bouncing over the breakers to get behind the island...anyone with tips to reduce the fear factor


----------



## jcarpenter (Apr 13, 2011)

Does anyone know when the big parking lot on the south end is going to open up?


----------



## Lifesabeach (Jun 19, 2012)

Is this a recent closure? I was there mid-April and the South end lot was open all week.


----------



## jcarpenter (Apr 13, 2011)

It was last weekend. The lot was closed the last several times I've tried to park there.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey,

Anybody know if the parking lot on the south end of the island is open now?????

DAN


----------



## jcarpenter (Apr 13, 2011)

It was open a couple of weeks ago, but all spaces were full and 4 cars going in circles waiting for a spot.


----------

